# 5x100 wheels do not fit my 5x100 car?



## Chunki84 (Dec 18, 2008)

i recently bought 5x100 wheels and
i haven't doubt it won't fit my 5x100 car, mk1 tt.
I put on 4 new tires and i tried to mount on the car and i found the wheel won't fit !!!!
is it possible? hole size is small to put bolts and the pattern for holes are different with my car rotor holes !!!
what is this??
is it possible?

if so, is there some way i can make it fit??


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

With that many holes, I'd think you just haven't rotated the wheel to the proper alignment holes. Those wheels clearly ssy 5x100 so keep rotating. 

Edit: you've probably got that bolt in a 5x112 or 5x114 hole or what ever the "other" bolt pattern is.


----------



## Chunki84 (Dec 18, 2008)

I tried 1 hour.
Just spinning and watching and re-attaching and etc.... 
Believe me.
I paid over 2000 dollors.
I was very desperate to this work.

If they are not fit my car, I will loose a lot of money.

I need to pay return shipping for wheel to return ebay seller.
Unmount fee for local shop.
return + 15% restock fee for tire shop. 

I just want to know it is even possible that
5x100 wheel will not fit 5x100 MK1 tt? 
Is there some kind of different spec between japan wheel and audi car? or
There is some other spec I need to check other than bolt pattern?

Center bore difference is not a big deal to mount if the wheel has larger center bore.
Offset is nothing to do with bolt patter.


----------



## Chunki84 (Dec 18, 2008)

I suspected that too.
If wheel is not 5x100 pattern, which means the wheels are fake. 
No reason to keep the wheel.

I just wanna make sure other possibilities before I process to return.

I just don't understand if the wheels are replica, why the hell manufacturer embossed different bolt pattern on the wheel :screwy:


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

What's the bore on the wheel? Does it match your hub? Can you share a link to the place where you bought them? 5x100 is 5x100 all day long, but if the bore of the wheel is smaller than the width of your hub, it won't fit. A lot of Toyotas use 5x100, but I believe the bore of the wheel is why you never see Scion rims on a VW/TT that's 5x100.

If the bore on the wheel is larger than the width of the hub, then you'll need hubcentric spacers, which are pretty easy to find (I recommend the plastic ones)


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Wheel center bore is a big issue. If the wheel center bore isn't the same it won't sit centered on the hub. Hence why you can get the holes to line up properly. Order hub rings


----------



## Chunki84 (Dec 18, 2008)

Not that problem.

I had other wheel once that center bore size was different.

I was able to mount when I aligned well.
This time center bore is not problem.
ALL bolt patterns on the wheels are more wider than all of rotor holes on my car.

I just checked some other volk racing ce28n with different bolt pattern.
And All of wheel are embossed 5x100 even there are not.

I googled and found one result shows 
"Hey i am selling my set of volks ce28n they are really clean and nice one has a .... That doesn't mean the wheels are 5x100 that means that bolt ..."
in rsx forum."

RSX forum doesn't allow me to see the post unless I register there forum.
I just registered but activation email hasn't come, so I still can't read what the guy post on the forum.

I think the seller sold the wheel as 5x100 because he read it on the wheel even it's not actual bolt pattern of the wheels.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Well guess you better measure them to see what they are then.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Wheel manufactures cast into the wheel what the possible machining can be. So it may be stamped 5x100 and 5x114.3. RSX's are 5x114.3 and use 12mm studs, not the larger wheel bolts that that we need for our TT's.


----------



## Chunki84 (Dec 18, 2008)

I just measured the bolt pattern and yep 
the bolt pattern is 114~115mm, so I should be 114.3.


So, I need adapter 5x100 to 5x114.3 with 12mm stud..

Do you know where can I buy this?

I bought the wheels because of lightweight and 
adapter and extra stud will ruin it


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Chunki84 said:


> I just measured the bolt pattern and yep
> the bolt pattern is 114~115mm, so I should be 114.3.
> 
> 
> ...


Check with 42dd for adapters.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

I was looking at a set for wheels that where 5x114.3. Adapters are easy to find just Google it. The problem is what your offset will after the adapters you may end up with ALOT of poke depending in the original offset of the wheels

Sent from my Prism II using Tapatalk


----------



## Chunki84 (Dec 18, 2008)

E35.
I would like to put 15mm or 11mm.

I checked few picures and 15mm looks good with e35 but I would like to put 11mm because of weight.

I found 11mm for 350 bucks (4qty), 15mm for 240 bucks (4qty)

The problem is I asked for partial refund to the seller because
The seller described bolt pattern is 5x100.
but
the seller answered I didn't ask for bolt pattern, so it's not his problem.

What!? 
Do I need to ask bolt pattern even the seller descried bolt pattern as 5x100 in the listing?? :screwy:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Volk-Racing...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

You want a 10 adapter? That's a little sketchy. Safest is usually 15 if you drive moderately hard


----------



## Chunki84 (Dec 18, 2008)

um.. okay 15mm then.

How heavy usually 15mm weight?


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

File for a refund on eBay as the item was not described accurately.


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

He put 5x100 all over the eBay ad, including in the bolt pattern description. 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

20v master said:


> File for a refund on eBay as the item was not described accurately.


this is what I would do. Adapters are just another expense for you, make the seller pay return shipping. 

Get wheels that fit right.


----------



## Chunki84 (Dec 18, 2008)

for ebay policy, i have to pay return shipping. i need also disassemble the tires even if i keep the tires.


----------



## Chunki84 (Dec 18, 2008)

i filed dispute for partial refund of 240 to buy 15mm adapters first. i am not sure wether he will reject or not but he is being unreasonable as I wrote earlier.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I've never understood that. 

If you pay for shipping to get the product and its wrong why should you have to pay for shipping to return it?


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I'd go for a full refund just to piss him off now that he is being unreasonable.

especially after the 5x100 comment, its in the ad. I'd print the ad for record.


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

I gotta understand first: there are TWO bolt patterns on that wheel. The pattern in which studs have been used previously and the paint is worn, that's 1. Then the holes where the paint is not worn because studs have never been used, that's 2. You're saying you've measured both sets and both are 5x114? Sort of pointless to cast a wheel with 2 sets of mount holes that measure exactly the same. 

I would tend to agree with some other folks. Get some wheel hub adapters to get a snug fit and try again. Would almost guarantee that one of the patterns will fit. If not, then it would make it a 5x114/5x112 with a 5x100 stamp?

Either way, best of luck. :beer:


----------



## Chunki84 (Dec 18, 2008)

5x114.3 with 5x100 stamp w/o doubt. i checked same model and all 5x114.3 wheel has 5x100 stamp.


----------



## Chunki84 (Dec 18, 2008)

just measured again.
one is 114.3 and another is 112
Like you said
114.3 / 112 with 5x100 stamp.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Chunki this is crazy.
File a claim with ebay as the seller misrepresented the product i.e. unaccurate description.

5x112 -> 5x100 adapters can also be had (so you have options).
But I agree with you, defeats the purpose of the light wheels.

Best of luck!


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

my billet 5x112 15mm adapters from 42DD do not weigh anything, and any weight that close to the hub, probably won't equal up to anything.


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Dude..if they truly are not 5x100 and you can prove that is false advertisement you can get all your money back without paying for return shipping. If the company does not want to work with you give them negative feedback and make sure you big in comments ALL IN CAPS that they advertise falsely. I bet they will fix it after this, if not print the page where it says they are 5x100 and make a claim with ebay/paypal. I wouldnt keep them unless you're in love with the wheels that much to buy the adapters


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

deepblueT said:


> my billet 5x112 15mm adapters from 42DD do not weigh anything, and any weight that close to the hub, probably won't equal up to anything.


this only addresses rotational mass. 

unsprung mass is also another battle, which adapters add weight to.


----------



## Chunki84 (Dec 18, 2008)

First of all, I hate to add adapters even they don't wieght that much because I bought the wheels for light weight.
I also don't want to pay any extras for adapter that I wouldn't if the seller described well.

I filed dispute last friday because the seller haven't responded.
The seller escalated the dispute for paypal decision.

I have many experiences with paypal and ebay dispute.

If I win, most likely I have to return products for full refund.(no other option)
There is not partial refund.

I have to pay return shipping.
One case years ago, I received empty box, and I had to pay and return for that empty box for refund.
I talked with paypal agent for non-sense but the agent said I have to pay and return for empty box.
And Always, buyer pays return shipping whether product is good or bad.

The few problems for return.

1. I need to pay return shipping for wheels. Around 100 bucks
2. I need to pay to unmount the tires. Around 100 bucks
3. The money will be useless that I put the tires on. Around 100 bucks.
4. I need to pay return shipping for tires if I need different size wheel or decided not to buy. Around 80 bucks.
(I need to pay mounting fee when I buy new wheels.)
5. I need to pay restocking fee for tires. Usually 15%.


I don't have much choise but buying adapter.
The seller is not business seller, so I think negative back wouldn't be matter to him if he can save money.


----------



## Chunki84 (Dec 18, 2008)

Jeez..
I hate this person.


6/7/2014 18:44 PDT - Seller: I specifically took photos of all the rims within the auction the winning bidder would be receiving, which included the manufactured 5x100 and the +35 mm markings on the rims. I gave ample time and also requested for bidders to ask questions prior to bidding, research the item for the specific fitment on their vehicle and even supplied a website to assist them gaining more information on the specifics. The bidder questioned the donor car after the rims arrived to him. I specifically told this complainant that they were removed off a Subaru after he accused me of selling him fake rims as well as threatening me to weigh them and prove me wrong. He must have bitten his tongue, because some month later he decided to mount brand new tires and put them on his car. after an unknown shop mounted tires and attempted application of the rims to the car, he now realized he needs an adapter to work on his car. On top of this, the complainant has been violating terms of use of site by harassing / contacting me on my personal cellular phone. I'd be willing to converse with anyone from PayPal but chose to be not contacted by this person any longer. Thank you,Kenneth Douglas

6/6/2014 05:52 PDT - Buyer: I DO NOT ASK BOLT PATTERN IFTHE SELLER DESCRIBES 3~4 TIMES ON THE LISTINGTHAT BOLT PATTERN IS 5X100.The seller described on the listing bolt patter of wheels are "5x100"ButI RECEIVED BOLT PATTERN ON THE WHEELS ARE 5x114.3.Bolt pattern is critical spec to mount on the car, soI am not able to mount on my car.To fit my car, I need wheel adapter which I don't need ifthe seller sold right bolt pattern.The 4 wheel adapters are 240 in ebay, so I request 240 for partial refund.
View case history


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Except for the SVX ( a very rare Subaru), and the Justy (another rare one, but not desirable because it's only FWD), all five-lug Subarus are 5x100, so he still advertised the wheels incorrectly, and that only supports the fact that they should have been 5x100 when they arrived at your house, or they should have come with the adapters that made them fit the Subaru. I wonder if he sold those in an auction as well. This guy knows he messed up, and he doesn't want to give you your money back. I would be persistent about asking for either the adapters themselves of compensation to buy the ones you need.

http://www.wheelhelp.com/Subaru_Bolt_Patterns.htm


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

not to mention pictures don't show the bolt pattern with any measurements.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

Chunki84 said:


> Jeez..
> 
> 
> 6/6/2014 05:52 PDT - Buyer: I DO NOT ASK BOLT PATTERN IFTHE SELLER DESCRIBES 3~4 TIMES ON THE LISTINGTHAT BOLT PATTERN IS 5X100.The seller described on the listing bolt patter of wheels are "5x100"ButI RECEIVED BOLT PATTERN ON THE WHEELS ARE 5x114.3.Bolt pattern is critical spec to mount on the car, soI am not able to mount on my car.To fit my car, I need wheel adapter which I don't need ifthe seller sold right bolt pattern.The 4 wheel adapters are 240 in ebay, so I request 240 for partial refund.
> View case history



you really need to work on your grammar/ space bar usage. If you are trying to make a rational complaint be articulate. Don't use caps, proof read, etc.


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Not all of us speak and write English as a first language, but I agree with ejg. Have someone proofread your correspondence moving forward.


----------



## Chunki84 (Dec 18, 2008)

I know I need to improve grammar.

For space bar,
I used enter to change line but paypal ignores the commend and just shows without space.


----------



## Chunki84 (Dec 18, 2008)

I talked with paypal agent today morning and talked about more details.

Agent confirmed me that if paypal decide my favor, I need to return for full refund. No partial refund option when decision is made.

I know I will lose either paypal decides my favor or paypal decides seller's favor.

If paypal decides my favor, I still can not return because of the fees I mentioned earlier.

If paypal decides seller's favor, nothing I can do.

I lose both situations.

The agent told me I should talk with my bank for the case.


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

See if Judge Judy will take your case. It'll get you some time on TV, and she'll most likely decide in your favor. You decide the amount you want before the case, and the TV show pays you, not the seller. Win-Win!


----------



## Chunki84 (Dec 18, 2008)

I bought 15mm 4 wheel adapters.

The problem is which bolt should I use to connect adapters?

If I use stock bolts, how can I install the wheel?

Doesn't the bolt head hit the wheel?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Get short head ones from H&R


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

lite1979 said:


> Except for the SVX ( a very rare Subaru), and the Justy (another rare one, but not desirable because it's only FWD), all five-lug Subarus are 5x100, so he still advertised the wheels incorrectly, and that only supports the fact that they should have been 5x100 when they arrived at your house, or they should have come with the adapters that made them fit the Subaru. I wonder if he sold those in an auction as well. This guy knows he messed up, and he doesn't want to give you your money back. I would be persistent about asking for either the adapters themselves of compensation to buy the ones you need.
> 
> http://www.wheelhelp.com/Subaru_Bolt_Patterns.htm


Wrx sti from 04 on I believe are not 5x100 FYI

Sent from my M2105 using Tapatalk


----------



## becker780 (Apr 30, 2013)

ejg3855 said:


> you really need to work on your grammar/ space bar usage. If you are trying to make a rational complaint be articulate. Don't use caps, proof read, etc.


Was going to say the same thing. You got a raw deal here, but make sure someone checks your grammar, formatting, spelling, etc. 

You don't want to lose money just because of this. Good luck.


----------



## Chunki84 (Dec 18, 2008)

where can I get H&R short head bolts??

I checked few website, such as ecstuning, ebay, amazon, and etc..

They don't specify leght of head and I can see all of them have normal head from pictures.


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

I stand corrected on the STI wheels. Thank you!

Edit: link added by VigLink was totally worthless. Don't click it.


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

why don't you just get the refund and ship him back and empty box?

Situation like this happened to a friend and he shipped back an empty box and case was closed


----------

